# Reduced screen brightness after power lost.



## ORTO-DOX (Dec 11, 2013)

Good day!

I have a laptop with FreeBSD 10-BETA4 AMD64. When the power is lost it automatically reduces screen brightness. But when the power comes back, the brightness does not return to a normal level. Fn + BrightUP key do not help. I have no other auto power saving set up except:
/etc/rc.conf

```
powerd_enable="yes"
```
The only way to return brightness to a normal level now is to reboot. How I can fix that? /var/log/messages when power lost/resumed:

```
Dec 11 12:27:20 MYBSD devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/power_profile 0x00'
Dec 11 12:27:20 MYBSD power_profile: changed to 'economy'
Dec 11 12:27:23 MYBSD devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/power_profile 0x01'
Dec 11 12:27:23 MYBSD power_profile: changed to 'performance'
```
`dmesg`

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-BETA4 #0: Fri Dec  6 13:14:42 YEKT 2013
    goshanecr@MYBSD:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYBSD amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz (2494.39-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306a9  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3a  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7fbae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Standard Extended Features=0x281<GSFSBASE,SMEP,ENHMOVSB>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4016545792 (3830 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Cuse4BSD v0.1.30 @ /dev/cuse
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe07f mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.1 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf7400000-0xf77fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
xhci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a0ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7a17000-0xf7a173ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel Panther Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7a10000-0xf7a13fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pci4: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pci5: <unknown> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xf2104000-0xf2104fff,0xf2100000-0xf2103fff irq 19 at device 0.2 on pci5
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x48800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 00:90:f5:d0:a5:c4
ehci1: <Intel Panther Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7a16000-0xf7a163ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel Panther Point SATA300 controller> port 0xf110-0xf117,0xf100-0xf103,0xf0f0-0xf0f7,0xf0e0-0xf0e3,0xf0d0-0xf0df,0xf0c0-0xf0cf irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <Intel Panther Point SATA300 controller> port 0xf0b0-0xf0b7,0xf0a0-0xf0a3,0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf070-0xf07f,0xf060-0xf06f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <VIA VT1802_1 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <VIA VT1802_1 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <VIA VT1802_1 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 36,37 and 41 on hdaa0
pcm1: <VIA VT1802_1 (Rear Analog Mic)> at nid 43 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Panther Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Panther Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa1
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Hitachi HTS545050A7E380 GG2OA7A0> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: Serial Number TA95123VCA8GUX
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
cd0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
cd0: <Slimtype DVD A  DS8A8SH KX12> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: Serial Number 667216404976
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1247195270 Hz quality 1000
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus2
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen0.2: <Realtek> at usbus0
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1
ugen1.3: <Logitech> at usbus1
ugen2.3: <BISON Corporation> at usbus2
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s3a [rw]...
ubt0: <Bluetooth Radio> on usbus0
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/53.00, addr 3> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
agp0: <IvyBridge mobile GT2 IG> on vgapci1
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 65532k stolen memory
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn1: <Intel IvyBridge (M)> on vgapci1
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 256MB
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0xff
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0xff
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0xff
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
iicbus8: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0xff
iic8: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus8
iic9: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus9
iicbus10: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0xff
iic10: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus10
iic11: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus11
iicbus12: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb6 addr 0xff
iic12: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus12
iic13: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus13
iicbus14: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb7 addr 0xff
iic14: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus14
iic15: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus15
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn1: taking over the fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
pid 5765 (iconvcap), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
error: [drm:pid818:intel_lvds_enable] *ERROR* timed out waiting for panel to power off
```


----------

